# Is it worth restoring



## honda dream (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## 1817cent (Nov 30, 2021)

The bike has value, however, the needed parts could be spendy.  If it were mine, i would probably give a try for the needed parts.


----------



## saladshooter (Nov 30, 2021)

PM sent


----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 30, 2021)

I had to double check the calendar and make sure today wasn't April 1st.


----------



## HEMI426 (Nov 30, 2021)

My question is what is it? That's aluminum right.


----------



## catfish (Nov 30, 2021)

No if you want to sell it for fast cash. Yes if you want to keep it.


----------



## catfish (Nov 30, 2021)

HEMI426 said:


> My question is what is it? That's aluminum right.


----------



## HEMI426 (Nov 30, 2021)

The guy that started this thread is going to love that pic. Thanks Catfish.


----------



## ratrodz (Nov 30, 2021)

catfish said:


> View attachment 1519960




I know that guy… and that bike!!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 30, 2021)

honda dream said:


> View attachment 1519943
> 
> View attachment 1519944
> 
> ...



Show some pics of the whole thing. 1939 Monark 26X. V/r Shawn


----------



## lgrinnings (Nov 30, 2021)

Oof.


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Nov 30, 2021)

Here’s a 39 like yours.
Having that front fender and a good frame is a good start. But you will spent a lot of time and a lot of money finding the rest of the parts.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Nov 30, 2021)

what does that even mean... "is it worth restoring".  

do you enjoy restoring bikes? this is a hobby. it's worth comes from inside. 

I just put a bunch of sweat equity and money in a bike rejuvination that is worth half what I spent. I'd say it was worth it.


----------



## Goldenrod (Nov 30, 2021)

A bike owner could put sweat equity into their wife but the bike stands still for a longer time.  My wife always gets dirty again.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Nov 30, 2021)

*

*


*A bike owner could put sweat equity into their wife but the bike stands still for a longer time. *​
*My wife always gets dirty again.*​


----------



## the tinker (Dec 1, 2021)

No, that bike is not worth restoring, unless you're really want to get into antique bikes and spend lots of $$$$. That's not the type of bike you want to have as an every day rider for going down the prairie path. You can buy a nice old rider, just for what the correct saddle is going to cost you.  Ask CABE members what they think the value is????  Then list it in the for sale section for complete bikes, as it is mostly complete. DO NOT PART OUT.  List for pick up only, if you're not into shipping, or add that you will take to a bike shop  to have them ship it. Of course, that would cost extra. By the way, for CABE members info, I know this person. He's not into bikes, but is into antiques and became a CABE member just to research the occasional bike that he comes across.  Please. . . .treat him right.  Tinker.


----------



## manuel rivera (Dec 1, 2021)

honda dream said:


> View attachment 1519943
> 
> View attachment 1519944
> 
> ...



Wow! Nice


----------



## honda dream (Dec 1, 2021)

catfish said:


> No if you want to sell it for fast cash. Yes if you want to keep it.


----------



## honda dream (Dec 1, 2021)

Will put on for sale site


----------



## catfish (Dec 1, 2021)




----------



## mrg (Dec 1, 2021)

Looks ready for a Klunker build!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Dec 1, 2021)

mrg said:


> Looks ready for a Klunker build!



*  BEEZACTLY!*


----------



## bikewhorder (Dec 5, 2021)

So what's the back story on this bike?  I always love to hear how a newbie has a holy grail bike just fall into their possession.


----------

